# He won't poop outside



## rackfocus (Mar 23, 2010)

We've had Spock for a little over a week. He was outside a lot as a baby, so it's not like he's not used to grass. He will pee right when we let him out, but we will stand out there for 20 minutes with no pooping. Then we come back inside and I blink and he has taken a crap on the carpet. Time outs in the crate, treats and tons of praise when he goes outside, etc... Done it. I shampooed the carpet yesterday and already need to do it again tomorrow. 

Today, I would take him outside, and if he didn't poo, put him his crate for 15 minutes, then try again. Finally, a few hours later, I came inside with him and had to run to the bathroom myself, so I didn't crate him. Was greeted by a nice pile on the carpet when I came back out.

What do I do?


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Walking helps loosen things up - take him on a walk around the yard with you. When he does poop (this could take awhile) praise and treat.

I see in your sig. that he is only 7 weeks - a little young to be away from his littermates and siblings - just be patient and be consistent - he will get there.

Also, use a enzyme cleaner this will help him not be able to smell where he went.


----------



## KITTIEG (Feb 28, 2010)

My mother had a pup that did that but as he matured he trained himself to go out for both. 
Try playing ball. My girl has to poop everytime we play regards as to when her last poop was.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

Rofl, rofl, rofl!!!!!!!!


rackfocus said:


> today, i would take him outside, and if he didn't poo, put him his crate for 15 minutes, then try again. Finally, a few hours later, i came inside with him and had to run to the bathroom myself, so i didn't crate him. Was greeted by a nice pile on the carpet when i came back out.
> 
> What do i do?


----------



## rackfocus (Mar 23, 2010)

doggiedad said:


> Rofl, rofl, rofl!!!!!!!!


He totally just did it again. Been doing the crate thing all day and taking him out, walking him around, playing. Just now I let him get some water and had to run to the restroom (in there literally 30 seconds), and he took a crap right outside the bathroom door.

I don't get it. He will pee outside right when we let him out, but it's like the grass isn't good enough for his crap.


----------



## shrabe (Apr 18, 2008)

The best advice I can give you is to NEVER take your eyes off him. not even for 30 seconds to potty yourself. If you have to go take him in the bathroom with you. You may also end up being outside longer than you think for the poops, it happens. If you play with him when he is outisde, I would wait for another 15 minutes at least. You have to be willing to wait him out. Otherwise when you can't watch him in the crate he goes, if he whines take him out to potty, if no potty back in the crate he goes, etc. until he learns that pooping is done outside.


----------



## shrabe (Apr 18, 2008)

Oh yeah......patience!! He is very young, and he will catch on, but you have to be patient, and if he pottys in the house, it's your fault for not watching him. Just like potty training a toddler, they don't know any better.


----------



## jasonGSD01 (Feb 26, 2010)

Put him outside and leave him there, till I was ready to let him in. Bring him back in and stick him in his kennel and wait a good 30 mins take him back outside and see what happens.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I wonder if it'd help to place one of his 'packages' in the grass outside. My pup learned to poop in the same area of the yard our Golden does his business. I assumed it was because he could smell the Golden's 'packages'. What ever the reason, makes yard clean up much easier!


----------



## rackfocus (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks for the advice, guys. He's getting a lot better, but will have a slip up every now and then.


----------



## Rat A Tat (Apr 20, 2010)

He's very young so it will definitely take some time. You do need to watch him every single solitairy second or he will go in an instant when you turn your back.

I'd recommend not taking him outside for anything other than potty breaks. I think it's important for him to first see the backyard as a bathroom before he sees it as a play area. So go outside, attempt the potty, then straight back in. Even if he wouldn't go potty outside, there's a good chance he'll go in the house within the first couple of minutes after you bring him in, so you especially need to watch him then.

If/when you do see him about to go in the house, you need to grab him up the very instant he attempts to drop trou and act very flustered as rush him outside. Set him down and act very relieved. Then if he goes poo, praise the fudge out of him. But if he doesn't, bring him back in very emotionlessly and continue to watch him like a hawk.

Potty training takes all of your energy and attention to do properly, and honestly is best done by taking a week off of work/school or whatever. But the more persistent you are with it the sooner your pup will pick up on it.


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

Our rescue was 6 months old and not potty trained when we got him. We had the best results with taking his poo out side (after he crapped on my carpet) place it in the grass and when he smells it we praised him for going outside. I know this is SO hard to do but it worked. The only other thing I can say is maybe tie him to you for a couple of days. Watching every sec is hard to do but if he is leashed to you it may make it easier.


----------



## Lion_Heart_03 (Apr 16, 2010)

Guys is it to early to train mu pup for toilet training?shes just 6 weeks old....thank you so much


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

It is an eight week old puppy... what do you expect?:help:


----------



## rackfocus (Mar 23, 2010)

Mrs.K said:


> It is an eight week old puppy... what do you expect?:help:


From the puppy? Tons of frustration, poop, slobber, shredded shoes, etc...

From the forum? Advice.


----------



## WynterCote (Feb 15, 2010)

We did exactly what was suggested above... took one of Shya's 'accidents' and put it outside. The next time she went out, I put her right next to it. She smelled it, and then pooped and got a treat. She was 8 weeks old then. After a few times she got the routine and only had accidents if we didn't notice her 5 second warning at the door.


----------



## Virginia (Oct 2, 2008)

Didn't one of the forum members have this problem with her 1 yr old (?) dog a few years back? I think after a few weeks of training and threats to give the dog up, she took it to the vet and it ended up being a urinary tract infection. Although her dog was housebroken at the time, it started going in the house out of the blue for no apparent reason.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

A week is way too soon to expect your puppy to grasp the concept that he's to eliminate outdoors and ONLY outdoors. Some do get it pretty quickly, but I've had pups range from a month to 3 months before they were reliable about not having accidents in the house. 

Keep supervising him constantly in the house (or crating him when you can't), take him out frequently, lots of praise and a treat for doing his business outside, clean up inside with an ezyme cleaner to completely remove the odor (which will attract him back to the same spot), and as others have suggested, leave a pile in his potty spot outside to show him this is where he should "go". And then, be patient!


----------



## JBurbridge (Sep 4, 2012)

*Same with my 4 month old*



rackfocus said:


> Thanks for the advice, guys. He's getting a lot better, but will have a slip up every now and then.


Gia is hit or miss with the potty, but she won't tell us when she has to go. That and she pees 59328052 times a day, so we're still on pee pads. I don't blame her, she wasn't allowed out for two months because we got her with pnumonia, so I understand she's just following what I allowed, but how do I break this? :help:


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

He is 7 weeks old. Crate him and when you do go out, do not come in until he poos. Have you taken a poo to put it outside so he will be inspired?


----------

